# where should I sell my montblanc?



## stiggity (Nov 27, 2012)

Montblanc Noblesse Marble Red Lacquer Ballpoint Pen
This is what I have. It's on the bay but no one is biting.

Can someone PM me with a good idea on how/where to sell this?

I need to fund a watch purchase, lol


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

There's a sales corner on this site for writing instruments, you may have some luck there.


----------



## stiggity (Nov 27, 2012)

Silly me! I had no idea.


----------



## vintage_collectionneurs (Jul 11, 2016)

Try eBay. I find selling it there reaches a wider audience.


----------



## gangrel (Jun 25, 2015)

It apparently is on eBay, according to the OP.

I don't see it. I see 4 pens, pasting in the name you gave. One could be it, if you're in that pricey little neighborhood (La Canada-Flintridge)...but that's listed as a sale for charity. The other 3 are in Japan. Even broadening the search, nothing comes up.

I gotta wonder what normal turnaround is for overdecorated refill holders. That might be the basic issue; the market for these in general may not be very good.


----------



## jar (Dec 24, 2013)

Run over to the Fountain Pen shop in Monrovia and see if they will buy it from you.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Keep on eBay, but list as auction with no reserve and free shipping, start bidding at a penny, include excellent photos and detailed description, respond to all inquiries.


----------



## CRAZYBUBBA (Jan 29, 2011)

The problem with this strategy is that it may well end at $.01-$10.

Or at least such is my experience with 500+ eBay sales



daschlag said:


> Keep on eBay, but list as auction with no reserve and free shipping, start bidding at a penny, include excellent photos and detailed description, respond to all inquiries.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

CRAZYBUBBA said:


> The problem with this strategy is that it may well end at $.01-$10.
> 
> Or at least such is my experience with 500+ eBay sales


I did get burned once early on, I mean almost 17 years ago. I learned that not every item is suited to this approach.

My auctions these days typically have 50-100 watchers. That is my key metric - level of interest.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Try FPN. 

I just sold two Lamy 2000's on the 'Bay and they both went for less than I anticipated. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman1221 (Jun 11, 2016)

Maybe try craigslist or a specialty forum for pens?


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

try reddit, they have a pen sale forum
https://www.reddit.com/r/Pen_Swap/


----------



## nam2212 (Nov 16, 2015)

I listed my old Montblanc on Craigslist and sold for full asking within a few days. I am guessing my experience was rare though.


----------



## bckuang (May 20, 2015)

MEzz said:


> try reddit, they have a pen sale forum
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Pen_Swap/


Second this. I sold a few pens here too(Lamy 2000, Pilot VP and Pelikans).


----------

